# Grinder Advice



## decob (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking to upgrade from my old (less than trusted) gaggia mdf grinder.

Now, from reading the forums for .a while I know the Mazzar SJ is a firm favourite with a lot of people, Now while i know there are plenty of mods that can be done to improve it for someone making a handful of espressos a day, i've come across 2 other doserless ones:

Fiorenzato F5 E

Cunill tranquilo on demand

Anyone got experience of either and how they'd compare with the SJ ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi decob the fracino is just 60mm and not highly regarded. the F5 is highly regarded, however the E has the 58mm burrs the SJ and most commercial are 64mm,

if your looking for a clear step up from the MDF go 64mm or larger, many on here are cueing for the Niche grinder due in June etc. My kit tends to be S,H as I don't like the buy new depreciation and ex commercials tend to run on forever in a domestic setting and spares are easy to get and fit.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm in roughly the same place - posted a thread on upgrade path from a Mazzer Mini which was basically thinking aloud and nobody's replied to! I'm going to try and convert a SJ with the octopus funnel mod - got the parts coming in the post. There are loads of Super Jolly's about, and plenty of parts available, plus copious mods on YT and the US coffee forums with pictures. The SJ needs some kind of plate to cover the motor, which I bought online.

But as you say there are alternatives. The Fiorenzato models should be good - the F5E doesn't exist on their site but the F5 in general is 64mm burrs. The Tranquillo OD is 60mm as stated above so less interesting. Plenty of other models with burrs of 63.5mm (Santos), 64mm (Mazzer, Fiorenzato, Compak, San Remo, Anfim, Ceado) or 65mm (Eureka, Nuova Simonelli, Fama, MACAP, La Spaziale). There's also Fracino and Expobar which rebrand some of the more well-known models. Good luck!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's my data on 45 grinders with burrs 63-65mm. Lists all the main specifications of each. Hope it helps!

Grinders 64mm.pdf


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's my data on 30 grinders with burrs 68mm and over, in case you're tempted by the big boys. Lists all the main specifications of each one.

Grinders 68mm+.pdf


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The F5 E is available from cafe Italia, and 58mm , it's new so not much info about, I wouldn't buy from cafe Italia, they are very poor after sales. As above a S J 64mm will keep it's value if bought SH.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The F5 E is available from cafe Italia, and 58mm , it's new so not much info about, I wouldn't buy from cafe Italia, they are very poor after sales. As above a S J 64mm will keep it's value if bought SH.


Good info - you know this stuff so well. I think it's the F4E that's 58mm. The F5 series is 64mm. Rather misleadingly named I must admit. Most other "5" models are 58mm.

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/fiorenzato-f4e-nano.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The F64 range is 64 mm as the name suggests but they have a variety of power outputs and burr types. The F64Evo is the best one. Not sure now with technology just how relevant the burr size is. I bought a Compak E5 which uses small 53 mm burrs and it produces around 18 gms in about 5 seconds, if that is anything to go by. Having had a lot of grinders of different shapes and sizes it fits in well and does not underperform for me on any level. I have thought about moving it on but cannot see the point as it is absolutely fine


----------



## decob (Jan 15, 2016)

cheers for the advice, all 3 mentioned above that i'm looking at are SH - so edging towards the SJ, and some modding fun!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

decob said:


> cheers for the advice, all 3 mentioned above that i'm looking at are SH - so edging towards the SJ, and some modding fun!


Yes, the SJ is just crying out to be turned into a doserless. So many of them about as well. I think converting them is doing the coffee-loving population a big favour! Can't wait to start on the couple I bought. Haven't arrived yet. One will be the octopus funnel mod, but who knows after that....... have you seen this one?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

On the subject of SJ doserless mods, found this on Amazon - a few of these 2 litre stainless "growlers" used for keeping beer. The 2 litre ones have a diameter of 110mm which is in the ballpark for my Mini at least. Chinese made and also on eBay.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baoblaze-liter-Stainless-Swing-Top-Tumblers/dp/B07BCWJK3B/ref=sr_1_13?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1523099216&sr=1-13&keywords=growler+2+litre


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks look so good with it's tumblers that I almost want one (but not for a doser)! looks like it might be one of those delivered in 6 months things from Shenzhen though. I am assuming it is a thermal twinwall design as will be the mugs, so might not be suitable for modding.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> It looks look so good with it's tumblers that I almost want one (but not for a doser)! looks like it might be one of those delivered in 6 months things from Shenzhen though. I am assuming it is a thermal twinwall design as will be the mugs, so might not be suitable for modding.


Yes - need to wait for delivery from China, but not the end of the world. That's the point - is it twin wall or single? I suspect it's single given the low price, but it doesn't state it. There are some other twin wall growlers on Amazon and elsewhere, but they do also come in single wall. I'll update this if I find out. They are tempting aren't they! Nice shiny stainless steel toys. Presumably good for keeping champagne in if your date lets you down and you have to put it back in the fridge.

Update: Looks like it may be twin wall, if this is the same one https://www.amazon.com/Beer-Growler-Stainless-Swing-Top-Homebrew/dp/B01NA6Y5WZ/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1523106648&sr=1-1&keywords=growler+2+litre

However, this looks like the same one and says in the answers section that this is single wall: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00885HHSM/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stppvp_3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3467859002&pd_rd_wg=Q9cEM&pf_rd_r=NRTRMDVSGDGBK293990K&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B00885HHSM&pd_rd_w=KzksM&pf_rd_i=growler+64oz&pd_rd_r=f42396ad-59a1-4e13-a518-cc1684cd5a5a&ie=UTF8&qid=1523112217&sr=3

Here's a mini keg, 198x130mm thread dia 33mm https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Still-Making-Growler-Screw/dp/B06XCMRX4V/ref=sr_1_8?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1523106082&sr=1-8&keywords=growler+2+litre

Amazon.com says this is single wall https://www.amazon.com/Brewhouse-Style-Stainless-Steel-Growler/product-reviews/B013JNE5BY/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_acr_sr?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews


----------



## decob (Jan 15, 2016)

So i bit the bullet and got the SJ









Now let the modding begin, looking at doing the mouse mod, Schnozzola, and sweepers mod (tho looking for a decent step-by-step-i-really-don't-want -to-break-anything-jsut-yet-guide - the shrink wrap approach sounds interesting)

Not sure i'd have the balls now to go an make it completely doserless...


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice looking setup! Try the lens hood on top - clears out the retention like magic. Details in this thread:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39641&p=518635#post518635

One on eBay: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phot-R-58mm-Universal-Collapsible-Rubber-Multi-Lens-Hood-for-Wide-Angle-Lenses/271395562751?epid=1524011073&hash=item3f306fa4ff:g:VNsAAOSw2cNak~RJ


----------

